# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  برنامه نویسی آندروید

## Mehdi Naderi

سلام دوستان

برنامه نویسی برای آندروید گوگل با چه زبانی است؟

----------


## babakmomeni

> سلام دوستان
> 
> برنامه نویسی برای آندروید گوگل با چه زبانی است؟


سلام. لطفا اینحا و اینجا را ملاحظه بفرمایید. امیدوارم به جواب مطلوب برسید. مسلما مطالعه مستندات سایت Android Developers هم خالی از فایده نخواهد بود. (برای آی پی ایرانی بسته است)
سربلند باشید

----------


## sheyda sadat

سلام یک فیلم آموزشی درموردبرنامه نویسی اندرویددرسایتyou tubeمن دانلودش ونمیدونم ومشکل دارم.واینکه بعدازکارهای اولیه دانلود اندروید وایکلیپس  درمنواندرویدبرای من ظاهرنمیشه خواهش می کنم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## sepelloo

یه سر به این سایت بزنید:http://and-roid.ir
کلیه ابزارها هم از این لینک قابل دانلود هست

----------


## omidlolo

> سلام. لطفا اینحا و اینجا را ملاحظه بفرمایید. امیدوارم به جواب مطلوب برسید. مسلما مطالعه مستندات سایت Android Developers هم خالی از فایده نخواهد بود. (برای آی پی ایرانی بسته است)
> سربلند باشید


این لینک ها چه ربطی به سوال داشتند؟

----------


## honyastron

سلام دوستان کسی هست که پروژه برنامه نویسی اندروید انجام بده،هزینه اش هم میدم

----------


## honyastron

سلام پروژه تقویم فارسی برای اندروید کسی میتونه انجام بده،سورس برنامه هم دارم

----------


## hamid_am85

یک پیشنهاد کاری برای برنامه نویسان اندروید و iOS، در سطح بین الملل
شرکت دانش بنیاد پیچک با هدف تولید و صادرات نرم افزار تاسیس گردید. این مجموعه تنها در مدت یک سال از فعالیت خود موفق به دریافت جوایز متعدد داخلی گردیده است.
سامانه همراه پیچک توانسته است بر مبنای دانش و خلاقیت سهم قابل توجهی را در میان رقبای خارجی خود در بازار بین المللی apple app store  و google play کسب نماید. قابل ذکر است که فعالیت شرکت سامانه همراه پیچک در سطح بین الملل است.
در حال حاضر شرکت پیچک برای توسعه قسمت برنامه نویسی اندروید خود نیاز به نیروهای متخصص دارد. افرادی که مایل به همکاری می باشند لطفا رزومه خود را به ایمیل زیر بفرستند.
وب سایت شرکت: www.pichak.co
ایمیل: amirmoini@pichak.co - info@amirmoini.com
تلفن: 09124752114

----------


## rubako

دوستان سلام، 
استودیوهای روباکو با رویکردی متفاوت از دوره های رایج ایران، استودیوهای ۳ روزه *آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید* برگزار میکند.  در این استودیو شما به مدت ۳ روز کاری مهمان و عضوی از تیم روباکو (متشکل از ۲ نفر از برنامه نویسان ارشد اندروید) خواهید بود و به همراه مربیان خود یک برنامه اندروید را بطور کامل طراحی و تولید میکنید. جزییات استودیوها و سیلابس را ببینید. 

وب سایت شرکت روباکو: http://www.rubako.ir

منتظر شما در استودیوهای روباکو هستیم :)

----------


## PersianFA

سلام
برنامه نویسی آندروید با زبان جاوا هستش
اما داخلش باید از کتابخانه ها و SDK آندروید استفاده کنی
درواقع میشه گفت جاوا به روایت آندروید

----------

